

Project 880: The Avatar that almost was - epall
http://chud.com/articles/articles/21969/1/PROJECT-880-THE-AVATAR-THAT-ALMOST-WAS/Page1.html#

======
kqr2
In case you want to read the scripment for yourself:

[http://www.docstoc.com/docs/14294813/Avatar-Scriptment-by--
J...](http://www.docstoc.com/docs/14294813/Avatar-Scriptment-by--James-
Cameron)

------
btilly
That is an interesting comparison. Still the movie is worth seeing no matter
what the script as a demonstration of what special effects are now possible.
And for the full experience, IMAX is best.

That said, I would have personally enjoyed the amazing special effects in
_Avatar_ more if I hadn't recently seen _Under The Sea 3D_ with my 5 year old
son. Therefore I was aware of exactly what 3D visual experience that screen is
capable of, and was correspondingly aware of how much the movie fell short of
that ideal.

In the documentary I remember looking from one fish to another, and feeling my
eyes refocus for the different depth and then notice the amazing detail. By
contrast in _Avatar_ I never felt that anything really was in solid focus.

------
pgbovine
(cross-post from here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1018254>)

wow thanks so much for that link! it's great to see that cameron's original
script (which really seems like a short novel) had much more depth and soul.
however, i suspect that he was first and foremost aiming to make a dazzling
action film, so unfortunately a lot of the back-story and slower scenes had to
be cut. i can't imagine how he could've squeezed in more story without cutting
much of the action.

~~~
hendler
Agreed, the movie makes more sense now. I guess the original script was...
unobtanium.

